# Packgoat prospect for sale in Washington



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Cappy is an outstanding little buckling. He was born with a perfect white anchor marking on his forehead so we call him Cappy which is short for Captain.

If you are interested in Cappy please contact me for further details.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

*Cappy is no longer available*

Cappy has been spoken for.


----------

